# New Mess Kit Sizing Machine: Canex



## NSDreamer (22 Mar 2015)

So I finally ponied up and bought my mess dress, just in time for the mixed dining in. Apparently Canex has now moved from having you go to Andre's master Tailors to using this interesting looking auto sizing camera machine. Anyone have any experience with it?

 I figure if it messes up, alterations will be billed to them heh.


----------

